# Noch einer



## billyboy1 (24 Apr. 2011)

Hi leute bin etwas lange dabei und beobachte die ganze arbeit der jung echt geile arbeit........ will auch gerne posten aber wo findet man die ganzen pic's und wie lade ich sie dann hoch........danke und macht weiter so.......:thumbup:


----------



## General (26 Apr. 2011)

billyboy1 und wie du Bilder hochladen und posten kannst erfährst du hier http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials-und-anleitungen/26189-tutorial-wie-poste-ich-bilder.html


----------



## beachkini (26 Apr. 2011)

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen und weiterin viel spaß hier


----------



## billyboy1 (26 Apr. 2011)

ok ich danke dir......


----------



## Punisher (26 Apr. 2011)

willkommen


----------



## Crash (26 Apr. 2011)

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass auf CB


----------



## billyboy1 (16 Mai 2011)

bin wieder da


----------



## Stefan102 (16 Mai 2011)

Welcome back


----------

